# D&D 5th Edition Starter Set



## Morrus (Aug 26, 2014)

*D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Product information... View for more details


----------



## Neuroglyph (Nov 12, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

If the D&D Starter Set is any indication of the quality and work that will go into the rest of this new edition D&D product line, then it's very likely the game has a real future for years to come. The streamlined rules, pre-generated character design, and the sample adventure would seem to indicate a real focus on featuring "role-playing" over "roll-playing", And as this new edition brings together mechanical elements from several past editions of D&D, it might have greater appeal to a wider cross-section of fans of this fantasy role-playing game.


----------



## Patrick McGill (Nov 12, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

The highlight of the starter set is the adventure, written by Richard Baker and I believe Chris Perkins. It's a bit of a sandbox, with a good hook and starting scenario that unleashes you on the rural areas around Phandelver on the Sword Coast. Each pre-generated character is tied directly into the story as well, making for a very good way for the players to buy in to the campaign.It's a good all around adventure, and one I like better in terms of tone and style than the larger Kobold produced adventures Hoard of the Dragon Queen and Rise of Tiamat. I feel like it fits in better with what 5th Edition is going for in terms of fun.The rules themselves are fine, though I am not sure of their quality when it comes to teaching new people the game. Unlike similar Starter Boxes, like Edge of the the Empire's Starter Kit, you can't simply open and start playing, but have to read through the books first. (A note, however, that the length of the adventure in this Starter Set is faaaar longer than EotE, which you can finish in a single short session). It still seems as if the best way to learn D&D is from someone who already plays, and I feel like this is a paradigm that really needs to shift. Despite me really liking this Starter Set, I still feel as if it has more use for someone who has Role Playing experience under their belt rather than someone completely new.


----------



## Mistwell (Nov 12, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Exactly What I Wanted From A Starter Set!


----------



## Chimpy (Nov 13, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

What this isn't: A basic version of D&D.It's some pre-gen characters, the essential rules of how to play, some dice, and an adventure. There's no character creation in the box.But the adventure, Lost Mine of Phandelver, is brilliant. It is packed full of detail and backstory, with lots of choice for the players in what they do and where they go. There are lots of great maps, and the NPCs are, for the most part, given detail and motivations. The encounters are varied, but also fit in with the lore of the area and the story. There is plenty of opportunity for roleplay as well, as most encounters can be handled without resorting to violence if the party so desire. It's a good length too - there's enough content for 6-8 average length sessions.Highly recommended for the adventure in the box.


----------



## koga305 (Nov 14, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Lost Mine of Phandelver is essentially the perfect first D&D adventure. It starts off simple with a dungeon adventure that shows off different aspects of the game, then moves into town and finally wilderness exploration. The pregenerated characters are exceptionally well-crafted and contain great story hooks to tie them into the adventure, and the dice are a nice bonus.The product's one flaw is that it doesn't contain that much advice for beginning D&D players - only a page or two at the start of the rulebook and the adventure. Aspiring players and DMs may want to investigate videos of the game being played or check out internet forums (like ENWorld) for advice and help answering their questions.Note finally that you'll almost certainly want to download the free basic D&D rules to go with this. They contain more detailed rules as well as everything you need to build your own characters.


----------



## Alphastream (Nov 14, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

I have now used the Starter Set with four different groups. The first was with 6 kids from our neighborhood, ages 7-12. I then ran it again for a group including a father and his 10 yr-old son. I've then run it in for two other groups of new players at stores. In all cases, the adventure and the rules were a huge hit!The intended audience is someone (whether experienced or new) that wants to get started right away with the new edition of D&D. The provided pregens and the rules behind them are simple, interesting, and encourage creativity. Players particularly like how the Bonds/Flaws/Ideals on the character sheets are woven into the adventure, helping create excellent interaction between the players and adventure. Advantage/Disadvantage really furthered play. It was an iconic D&D experience for both new and experienced players.The adventure is simple enough to run easily and for the young, new, or casual player to grasp. But, it is also a very well written adventure that fosters creative play and encourages a fun time. The village in the adventure is excellent - a distilled and improved version of Hommlet and other classic towns. The village and several of the locations could be lifted by talented DMs and placed into their own campaigns. Honestly, this adventure should become a classic, the same way that Hommlet is a classic experience.I would strongly recommend both the Starter Set and the 5E rules. Note: The Starter Set does not have character creation, but that's because those rules are provided for free on the Wizards web site.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 15, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

I found this to be a great little starter set. It's not as elaborate as the Pathfinder Beginner Box, but it's inexpensive and perfectly designed as an impulse gift purchase. The 64-page adventure is one of the better introductory D&D adventures in recent years, and the short rules guide is more than enough to set you going with the provided pregenerated characters. No chargen rules included (but they're free online if you want them). Plus a set of dice!


----------



## talien (Nov 16, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Overall, the glimpse of 5th Edition from the Starter Set seems like a prepackaged set of earlier rules without showing all the math. I would have liked a set of miniatures as well as a map, but this edition consciously avoids both of those. In fact, the maps are available for printing or using on virtual table-tops, but you now have to pay for them.


----------



## Mercurius (Nov 16, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

A nice intro to the 5th edition of D&D, if not the "Holy Grail of Starter Sets" that we hoped for. I personally would have liked to see it go down one of two routes more completely: Either a more complete beginner's set with a guided adventure experience for novice DMs, and/or more in-depth rules for playing multiple levels akin to the old "Basic Set." But it is more of a middle ground. Great value for the price, though.


----------



## Jester David (Nov 16, 2014)

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

The 5th a Edition Dungeons & Dragons Starter Set does not try and raise the bar for a newbie product. It settles into the comfortable niche established by many other WotC starter products of the past. It is not exceptional but neither is it terrible. It’s better than other recent sets but doesn’t offer anything new. It’s firmly average.But… at the end of the day, a Starter Set lives and dies by how successful the adventure is in play and how easy it is to learn. And there are many, many reports of fun play sessions and first time players having a great time playing the set. It’s fun. That’s all you really need to know, and everything else is either a perk or nitpicking.


----------



## Weird Dave (Nov 16, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

But it could be so much more. I like the fact that it's a boxed set, but the amount of content that's in said box leaves the purchaser a bit lacking in my mind. No maps of the area, even to facilitate theater of the mind, and no battle mats for those times when the minis get broken out. The scenario and starting characters are great, however, and give enough detail to get a group of people playing with little hesitation. Moving character creation details to the Basic PDF (or the PHB) is a great idea - get people playing and get them enjoying what the game offers without bogging them down in a character sheet with boxes to fill out. Makes people feel like doing their taxes. Minus a few quibbles about missing content, what's here is great and usable.


----------



## Henrix (Nov 16, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

This is a very nice starter set.But what really makes it good is the adventure. Well worth it even if you do not want it as a starter.The pregens are tied nicely to the scenario, but you can easily run it with other characters as well.


----------



## Emirikol (Nov 16, 2014)

*2 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Sorry D&D.  Love your system.  Boxed set was lame and empty compared to the PF beginner box.


----------



## was (Nov 17, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Very good detailed adventure that is easy to run.  Pregens are a bit canned and stereotypical though.


----------



## JEB (Nov 17, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

The D&D Starter Set includes everything you need to begin playing - a rulebook, pre-generated characters, dice, and a starting adventure, Lost Mine of Phandelver. The only minus is that it doesn't allow you to create characters (use the Basic Rules or - better yet - the Player's Handbook for that), and it's lacking in examples and explanations for a few rules points. However, the quality of the adventure - each part of which covers a style of D&D adventure from the past - makes up for those flaws.


----------



## TimSmith (Nov 17, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Great intro package with a fully fledged mini adventure path. Worth it for the adventures alone, which allow multiple paths through each section of the adventure and multiple ways through the middle sections to get from intro to finale adventure.


----------



## Lord Vangarel (Nov 17, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

The D&D starter set is an excellent adventure that takes characters from 1st to 4th level and involves a sandbox style campaign with the players progressing through the plot as they visit the various locations. There's one or two locations that could be a little dangerous if the characters visit them too early on but a little careful guidance from the Dungeon Master should prevent any serious mishaps.


----------



## gnarm gimblegear (Nov 17, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

This edition brought me back into the fold and I've been running this starter set for a group of complete D&D newbs for the last few months. Yes, this starter set has provided enough content for months of gaming fun. At the current pace, it should provide enough content to last another month or so. All in all, we will have gotten 1/2 years worth of gaming from this one $12 (Amazon) box. That alone is worth a 5 star rating.At that price, I really can't see any flaws with the product. We've used Roll20.net to facilitate both at table and remote users for maps and character sheet tracking. It was simple enough to find digital maps to use in Roll20.Buy this as a gift for any gamer that could possibly be interested in tabletop RPGs. Include a printout of the free Basic D&D player and DM PDFs and you've likely set them down a path of a lifetime of gaming.


----------



## smiteworks (Nov 17, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

A few minor items slipped through the cracks. If you add the Player's Handbook and Monster Manuals, it can make this a little more complete. The encounters and options are well presented. It has enough of a plot train to pull characters along while still supplying a sandbox feel at times.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Nov 18, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

The main attraction for me is to have a nice box to store my full core rule books in - although it only fits two I think. The game is what it says it is - a cheap entry point into the game. I appreciate having a free download too, for the Basic Rules, as it allows people who want to get into it a free stepping stone towards the full game. The adventure isn’t bad either and the game feels nice in a tactile sense. All good but, for me, I needed to purchase a bit more to get what I wanted from it.


----------



## halfling rogue (Nov 20, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

My first DM experience was running this adventure and I'm glad it was. So easy and fun to run as is, AND pretty easy to tinker with as well. I've even used this adventure with my kids (10, 7, and 4!) as written. I've already gotten lots of mileage out of this adventure and I haven't even scratched the surface with my main group. I have a game report and a few observations in the link below

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...me-Report-Takeaways-and-Exceeded-Expectations


----------



## delericho (Nov 21, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Question: are you looking for a really good low-level adventure? If "Yes", I can recommend this product unreservedly - "The Lost Mine of Phandelver" is one of the best adventures WotC have ever published, for any edition. If "No", don't bother with this product - apart from the dice, everything else of value in the box is available free online.


----------



## amerigoV (Nov 21, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

My group is a bunch of Savage World folks now, so I cannot comment all that much on the rules. I bought this because (1) I wanted to support D&D in a modest way (as a long time gamer) and (2) I can always use a good adventure.Overall, the product walks a nice line to help out new DMs but yet give us veterans good value for the money. The adventure has nice tidbits along the way yet it was not a railroad or an axe-grind type adventure.  I am glad they had the pregens and a nice summary of the rules (aside from the Basic set).Some comments on the adventure (this is from memory - I may go back and get the box if I am motivated and clean up the details)

 Nicely weaved in some Forgotten Realms material without making it all about the Realms. New to the hobby people get enough info to see if they like it but those that do not use FR have little changes to make it work in their game.
 After the ambush, the goblin's cave lair was very nicely done. There is nice 3D effect to this 1D map - it reminds me of some of the Skyrim cave maps. By far my favorite "dungeon" from WoTC in a long time. The rest of the maps were "meh" - all one level. There is some 3D to them, but you might as well had stairs go down followed immediately by stairs go up for all the effect it has on the adventure.
 I was shocked how easily the Spider's name could be gotten from the goblins. But after reflection I warmed to this approach. First of all, D&D has been horrible at foreshadowing a key villain. Without GM effort, many D&D modules could be run without the players ever realizing who the BBEG even is until they finish the "tough fight". Second, it shows new GMs that having a name out there adds spice to the campaign.
 I liked the map of the town - it was small enough to have the labels on the map. Nice and clean. 
 I do not know about anyone else, but the A-Team theme song kept running through my head with respect to the ruffians in the town. Small town intimidated by a gang of tough guys that is only opposed by a crack team of professionals. All the PCs need to do is run the blacksmith and slap some iron plate onto a wagon to crash into thug's lair. "I pity the fool that messes with this town!"
 The Druid/Dragon/ruined town has a lot of potential create other side adventures. Some people have whined about encounter, but I think the Druid is consistent. He shoos the PCs away, but if they persist in wanting something, then the druid wants something for the information. The PCs (and players) have been warned that its not a straight up fight. Man up - life is not about EL appropriate encounters. 
 The encounter with the Red Wizard COULD have been cool, but I am afraid they way its presented will just result in a plain fight (who trusts a necromancer to stop zombies from attacking you?). I recall a scene from one of the Malazan books that I would use instead. Basically, start with a talking encounter and then have the PCs realize he is using undead for menial labor. Let the undead have a touch of personality. Z:"I had a horrible death" PC:"How did you die?" Z:"Horribly". Something that throws both new and veteran players off the normal hack and slash.  
 Cragmaw Keep is a mixed bag. There is some nice opportunity with the Doppleganger, but it just did not feel like it was used right. The set up felt like they just wanted to get some iconic monsters in play (Owlbear, Doppleganger). 
 The mine - kinda weak in its layout. The map looked distinctly un-mine like. Upon reading you find out that the Dwarves basically worked this area to be living quarters, so that explained it (but it would have been nice to have some indicates of "mines this way"). The second weakness was that the coolest thing (Spellforge) was just a normal 20x20 room - not much different than a typical dungeon storage room. Lastly, it would have been nice if there was a map for the GM showing who controlled what areas of the mine. The keyed encounters jumped around a bit, so it was hard to visualize what area the Spider's group held vs. the denizens of the mine. Making the ending memorable relies on the PCs navigating these factions but the module did not give you good tools to help.
Overall, there is a ton of good stuff in there. It reminds me of some of the older modules where you could easily go back and reskin parts to make it really fit  what you want to do without a ton of work. The town is the classic home base ala Hommlet/Keep on the Bordlands. The area map is evocative so the GM can continue to use the area after the main adventure. The flaws noted above are modest in the grand scheme of things.Its a good deal for the money.


----------



## Rhenny (Nov 22, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Although I've been playing and DMing D&D for a long time, I appreciate the simplicity of the starter set.   It is a great value and seems like it will inspire many new players or DMs to dig deeper into the hobby. It is also nice that the first adventure (Lost Mines of Phandelver) is somewhat sandboxy and can be played in a non-linear manner.   There are lots of ways to expand it and add to the areas around Phandalin.   The starter box doesn't have anything too fancy (nice dice though), but it accomplishes its goal and can provide a score of hours of entertainment.


----------



## Evhelm (Nov 24, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

A good introduction to what makes 5e different from previous editions (for experienced players) while still remaining new-DM and new-player friendly by picking up a lot of the slack. Highlights include realistic villains, factions, sandbox gameplay, and a variety of different gameplay options over the adventure (dungeon crawling, wilderness adventuring, travel, interaction with friendly NPCs, home-base, etc.). Not a perfect adventure by any means, but worth playing through as a first 5e experience.


----------



## guachi (Nov 28, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

My original opinion of this product was low but the included adventure, Lost Mine of Phandelver, is worth the price of admission. It may not be the best ever low level module I've ever read, but what it does have is lots of little adventures and one large adventure of the kind a DM might invent if he had a new campaign. Start in one village, expand to the world!!! It really reminded me of all the  great adventure ideas form the Mentzer Expert set.


----------



## The Escapist (Nov 29, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

In the end, this is certainly an above-average way to get introduced to a new game. It's a taste of the new for veterans and a gateway for newbies. However odd choices like the decision to not include better examples of play, better explain how certain adventure encounters should proceed, and the lack of handouts or poster maps hold the Starter Set back. It's not the finest starter set for an RPG ever made, but it's certainly a lot of fun to play and serves as a good taste of things to come. At $20, you're getting your money's worth and then some.


----------



## io9 (Dec 5, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Wizards of the Coast has been steadily demolishing my skepticism about the new edition, and the Starter Set has finally disintegrated it altogether.  The Starter Set is exactly the kind of product I've long thought a new edition of D&D needed. I recommend it for anyone who's curious and wants to learn D&D (although it's always nice to have an experienced player around). I think it's a good buy even for experienced players, as an on-ramp for new players, or just a for a solid low-level adventure that comes with a nice set of dice for $20. That's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Yaztromo (Dec 10, 2014)

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Sara' che sono cresciuto con BECMI, sara' che crescendo ho chiesto ai giochi di essere sempre piu' veloci da preparare e da giocare, lasciandomi il divertimento e qualche spazio alla fantasia, senza annoiarmi con regolamenti tediosissimi e tabelle, ma tutta la produzione di AD&D e delle versioni successive di D&D (incluso Pathfinder) mi hanno spinto con sempre maggior convinzione ad affidarmi ad altri regolamenti, se volevo divertirmi senza per forza perdere un monte di orre per preparare le partite, lanciare un milione di dadi (robe da tunnel carpale fulminante), fare un sacco di calcoli, consultare un sacco di tabelle.... e avere contestazioni continue sull'interpretazione di questa o quella regola.Beh, devo dire che questa versione del regolamento e' un (mezzo) passo indietro in quella che (per me) e' la giusta direzione e l'idea di introdurre uno starter set e' quello che ci voleva, ma c'e' ancora parecchia strada da fare prima di tornare a qualcosa di ragionevolmente semplice e rapido da giocare...


----------



## jadrax (Dec 31, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

This box set contains a great semi-sandbox style adventure, which is actually not bad at all.


----------



## Bugbear70 (Jan 17, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

There are two things I LOVED about this set.  First, the included adventure is awesome.  In the beginning, it is simple enough that new players can work themselves into the scenario, and as the adventure progresses, it opens up into this beautiful sandbox that allows the players to tackle quests in the order they desire. I believe WoTC should have expanded this puppy out to about 10th level and released it as their initial 5E adventure instead of selling us that Tiamat debacle. Second, the sample PCs provided go against expected stereotypes (a cleric who wonders if the gods care about us mortals, etc.). Plenty to enjoy here. Strongly recommend....


----------



## Gecko85 (Jan 19, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

I ran Lost Mines of Phandelver online at roll20, and found it to be the perfect starting adventure. Reason enough to buy the starter set, even if you already have the PHB and DMG. I think, in years to come, Phandelver will be appearing on plenty of "best of" lists. Overall Imthink it's the best starter set adventure in the long history of D&D. A very good introduction to the game.


----------



## Ezequielramone (Jan 20, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

it's good, but not the best starter set from dnd


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Jan 21, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

My headline pretty much summarizes this starter set. For your buck you get: a rulebook, a module, dice, ready to play character sheets, a box to hold it all together. Ive played starter boxes before, but this one has the distinction of being one of the best modules for D&D Ive played. It is, in fact, better than the famous starter module "Keep on the Borderlands". The rulebooks is very nicely illustrated and easily summarizes in introductory form the basic rules of the game. This is in fact one of its merits, because a thick rulebook similar to the PHB, could be intimidating to new players and keeping options easy and simple is the goal, which is clearly achieved. The character sheets are complete and pre-generated and have a nice spread of class and race options. What is excellent about these starter character sheets is that each sheet has backgrounds and elements that tie it directly to the module "The Lost Mine of Phandalin" which encourages these connections to be role-played easily. Need to hide your dice rolls if you are the DM, no worry, the cover of the box easily suits this purpose. The dice are excellent and Chessex quality, in fact the best dice set Ive seen in a starter box set, which alone could retail for $10-15. The best aspect of this starter box set is the price point. It retails for $19, but you can pick it up on amazon.com for $11.99.  Wizards has delivered their best intro set in decades and my group just finished the intro module this week after starting play on it in August of last year. There is alot of value and mileage in this set and its one of the best D&D products out there.


----------



## Muso (Feb 2, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Great starting point both for new and old players. A nice sandbox stortline.


----------



## EthanSental (Feb 3, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Fun way to begin my passion for D&D again!


----------



## Fildrigar (Feb 18, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

This is an amazing adventure. It's quite fun, it has a near perfect mix of dungeon crawling and role playing adventures. Is it perfect? No. Have I ( or would I ) ever run it without making changes? No. But that's a part of who I am. I'm a tinkerer. But I can honestly say that I had more fun running this starting adventure than I've ever had running any starter adventure, anywhere, ever. You can't compare this to the Pathfinder beginner's box. It's half the cost, for Pete's sake. But you have to take into account the free, basic D&D rules that are available on the Wizards website, for free. With those, and this box, you can create some amazing adventures for you and your friends.


----------



## alfarobl (Feb 19, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Excellent box for the price comes with Dice and a very good adventure to introduce new players to D&D. You could very easily start playing right away... each time you play is different so big replay value. Great quality box to hold and add material to it. Quick and nice system mechanics. Only down is that maybe they could have added some additional dice, but its ok for the cheap price you get it.
First couple of sessions don't need much time to get to table, but to really enjoy the sandbox adventure DM needs to spend some time to really get the feel and options that are available. Like how combat is now fast and lethal, like older editions. Characters look like very powerful but reality is they die quick if they don't act careful... don't go into combat without thinking.


----------



## RichGreen (Feb 24, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

We're 10 (3 hour) sessions into Lost Mine of Phandelver and still have 2-3 sessions worth of adventure left to do. Lost Mine is an excellent introductory adventure to D&D 5e for new and old players, with plenty to keep them busy and engaged. Plus a nice set of dice and a decent introductory rulebook, all for $20. You really can't go wrong with this boxed set


----------



## Markh3rd (Mar 26, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

The Starters set gives you everything you need to start playing. The included adventure is well done and supports play up to level 5 to give both players and DM's plenty of time to see if they like the system. Coupled with a price below $20 (and even below $15 if you shop online), this package gives you great value.


----------



## jcrog (Apr 23, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

If you are new to DnD then the 5th edition Starter Set is a great way to learn the latest system.  See my full review here: http://www.play-board-games.com/dungeons-and-dragons-starter-set-review/


----------



## Malikai2000 (Jul 6, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

This module is fantastic.  Best starter module for any edition.  My only issue with the boxed set is I would have liked to have a printed map.  I imagine they didn't provide one to save on costs, but also because of the new design philosophy of not requiring maps or minis.  It would have been a 5/5 if a map had been provided.


----------



## TheSwartz (Jul 12, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Look around, and you'll find this very cheap (below the $19.99 list price). It was even less than $10 one time I checked. For that price, there is really no reason not to grab this, if not for the Lost Mines of Phandelver alone. I think this adventure is standing the test of time after the first year since the 5e release. It's arguably a "perfect" adventure for what it is. I do wonder if 10+ years from now if this will be the next "red box" that another generation of D&D gamers will look back on fondly. I hope so.


----------



## MerricB (Sep 16, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

I've DMed the adventure in the D&D Starter Set three times now, and here's my considered opinion on it: It's excellent. One of the best introductory adventures ever for the game, and worthwhile even for new players. As an entire product the Starter Set is incredible value. A fuller review is on my blog.


----------



## akr71 (Sep 17, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

While walking around the bookstore in January, my kids were looking to spend their xmas $$ and my wife calls me over to the game section.  She and my daughter are looking at the boxed set and say "Wouldn't it be fun to play as a family?"  I hadn't played pen & paper D&D since 1e/2e in high school, so I should rate this higher, but I had some formatting issues with the adventure book.I thought the adventure was fun.  They way the rules were laid out were good and this 40-something had no trouble adapting to the 5e rules and dusting the cob-webs off what he already knew.  I ran my family through the adventure and I'm now running some work friends through it (some newbies, some returning to the game after a long hiatus like me).  I found I was forever flipping back and forth looking for something.  I would have liked the town NPC descriptions and what quests they give be a little more prominent, perhaps a little section of their own.  The town building descriptions felt equally jumbled.A small complaint though - we all had fun.


----------



## CaptainConundrum (Sep 21, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

So, this is my first time posting to the site! At the time I had purchased this set, I had not run a game in over 10 years. In that time, I remarried and found myself in a blended family with a teenage step-son and a grown-up stepson that had never played tabletop RPG's. My wife and step-sons had never RP'd before and my eldest step-son's bestie had played 4th edition only one time.  I was itching to run some D&D and during the "D&DNext" phase of things, I became intrigued with the new system. (I never hit it off with 4th).

 It reminded me of old 2nd Edition. I'm old. That's where I got my chops. Back in the 80's when D&D was decidedly NOT COOL in the mainstream.  I scooped up the Starter Set for around $15-$20 and dove in.  For a veteran DM, much of it was hand-holding, but for someone new to the game, the lay out is perfect. The adventure holds the backseat for you while you pedal along and before you know it, you look back and it has let go while you barrel down into Wave Echo Cave.

  The rules are simple to understand.
 After the first session of explaining to a bunch of new role-players the difference between a d8 and a d10, the players were quickly picking up on where to find skills and saving throws on their character sheets and were able to understand the mechanics of the game.

  The adventure is straight forward and fun.

 The story has a nice hook and a sandboxy feel through the middle, complete with side quests! The final dungeon was fun and I found that even though the campaign took us 1 year to complete, the players retained a lot of information regarding NPC's in between our downtime. Always a good sign they are invested in the story!

  So yeah. It took us a year. We are only able to get the whole party together once a month or so to play, but that leads me to my next point!  

WE got a year's worth of entertainment for 6 folks for under $20!!!!

  I call that value.

  So now I have some hooked adventurers roaming the Sword Coast craving more dungeons to explore! We are so sold on 5th edition that we have 3 Players Handbooks in the party, a monster manual, dungeon tiles, minis (granted most are old warhammer minis....my lizardman army doesn't make for very accurate looking bugbears), AND I just ordered the DMG and Out of the Abyss.  I hope its good!

  Only one thing is certain.

  If my group continues at this rate, you can expect my review of Out of the Abyss in 7 years.  Thanks for having me aboard!


----------



## jrowland (Oct 23, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

First off, this is a starter set, so while the bar isn't set lower, the expectations on what it should deliver are different from a more mainstream product. As such, the Starter Set delivers admirably. The rules section is pretty light, and you'll have to download the basic rules to add more oomph, or a PHB to really go to town. The adventure is fairly plain, but that's ok for a starter adventure, you don't want to confuse new players, but seasoned players may find it a bit boring. It is well written for the most part, but assumes a default "we are good guys helping people" that may turn off some seasoned groups. For them, I say the DM needs to rough it up a bit.  If you're new to D&D, or returning after a very long hiatus, this is a great first start.


----------



## BookBarbarian (Mar 9, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Solid. Everything you need to start playing. I bought this, a friend volunteered to DM we scheduled a night to play. When we got together we looked at the character sheets picked the ones we wanted and went to town. Or we started to go to town and were ambushed by goblins. A great introductory adventure!


----------



## timbannock (Oct 13, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

When "lacks character creation" is your only argument against a starter set for a game that features free online Basic Rules (with character creation, no less!) in multiple formats and happens to be the premiere RPG on the market since the ’70s, all you can really do is say, "yeah, okay: this thing is perfect!" I’m a notoriously nitpicky critic, but I found the D&D Starter Set to be the perfect gateway not only for Dungeons & Dragons' 5th edition, but also for D&D as a whole. Featuring a stellar, streamlined rule booklet perfect for referencing even after you’ve moved on to the full game, a beautifully executed introductory adventure that doubles as a mini-campaign, well-developed pre-generated characters that can advance up to level 5, and a set of nice-looking dice, this boxed set is a real treasure for new and experienced gamers alike.

Rating: Content 5/5 and Form 5/5.

Read the full review on neuronphaser.com!


----------



## EthanSental (Dec 3, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Good into to the basic rules but the Phandelver adventure makes this a great product and value!


----------



## pkt77242 (Jan 16, 2017)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Lost Mines of Phandelver is a very good low level adventure.  It has a slight sandbox feel to it while still keeping the plot moving along.  The only real downside of the adventure is that the Big Bad Guy is relatively uninspiring.


----------



## pstailor (Feb 18, 2018)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Best Starter Set Ever


----------



## Enrico Poli1 (Apr 5, 2018)

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Does the job right as an introduction to 5th Edition.

In particular I loved the Boxed Set format with the front picture reminescent of Elmore's, from Mentzer's Red Box

"Lost Mines of Phandelver" is actually one of the best introductory modules I know of.


----------



## Jesse David (Feb 5, 2019)

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Starter Set*

Great little adventure that gets a lot right, but not without its flaws. Recommended, especially with the vast amount of online advice that there is for running it.


----------

